# Too cold to take puppy out to potty??



## pjjoseph131 (Dec 4, 2009)

Hello:
My Yorkie x Poodle mix will be here tomm. night! We are very excited, and plan to do crate training thanks to this forum's advice...we live in the Northeast, and right now, it's 23 degrees and snow on the ground. Is it too cold to take him out to the yard to potty? we have outer wear for him. He is about 2 lb, and is nine weeks old. Any advice will be appreciated....-pj


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

No, it's not. Just keep your trips short and put a sweater on him if he shivers.


----------



## GypsyJazmine (Nov 27, 2009)

He should be fine to go out for potty breaks...You might want to shovel him an area where he can go without fighting the snow so as to make it as pleasant experience as you can for him.


----------



## pjjoseph131 (Dec 4, 2009)

Thanks! will get the sweater ready and shovel a path. Last question...he is arriving at night...so when he gets here, we should start the regular bedtime routine, and place him in his crate after he relieves himself? I am trying to be proactive, since I can forsee the kids wanting to get to know him, and him wanting to explore after his trip. HIs crate will be by my bed at night so I can hear him if he needs to go out.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

Do everything the way you would any other night. Just remember not to let the kids constantly wake him to play. You can actually teach a dog to be hyper by doing this.. remember the old addage "let sleeping dogs lie". I agree to clear the pup a spot in the snow to go potty and ifhe has accidents in his crate take the mess outside to that potty area to encourage him to use potty outdoors.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

Remember to set the alarm for every two hours during the night for potty breaks. Don't wait for the pup to whine as this leads to worse trouble down the road.


----------



## pjjoseph131 (Dec 4, 2009)

HI-
Atlas is here! I will post a pic when I figure out how to do it- i am technically challenged....so, when we picked him up, we took him to potty outdoors, and he was NOT a happy camper! We walked him for about 20 min while he whined and shivered...so took him home, and upstairs to his longterm confinement area. He was ecstatic to be inside and began playing, and jumping etc. Caught him in the act of squatting and hustled him to the wee wee pads. Lots of praise for finishing the deed. He still wanted to play but it was past midnight, so placed him in his crate. He settled very, very well...no problem there. Was up at 230 and 430 with mixed results. At 230 he wanted to play as soon as he woke, but I took him to the wee wee pads. He did not want anything to do with them! Caught him about to squat, hustled him to the pads. Lots of praise for finishing strong! At 430 I decided to try outside again, and he did not like it. He sniffed around a bit, and whined, and kept trying to jump into my arms. I came in when he began to shiver. He squatted several times, not sure if he peed. From what I have seen here he MIGHT pee a tablespoon! Came in...warmed him up, he wanted to play, but I popped him in his crate. He complained for maybe half a minute, but then settled...I really want him to relieve himself outside, but even with a spot shovelled clean for him, he is not liking outside one bit...any suggestions? I am getting ready for the 630 run!


----------



## Maura (Mar 17, 2009)

Right now, he is learning to relieve himself on the potty pads. If you really want the dog to be litter box trained, put the pads in a litter box. Otherwise, take the soiled pad and put it outside where you want him to go (which should not be right outside the door). If he is already squatting and you need to rush him out the door, fine. Don't forget to treat the instant he is done. Once you know his schedule, bring him to the door and put him into a sit (praise and treat). Open the door and bring him out. Once he understands the procedure, gradually have him hold the sit until you have the door open. After that, add "out" in a normal tone of voice. This trains him to go sit at the door when he needs to go and teaches him to wait until you tell him out. You could even hang a bell on the doorknob for him to ring.


----------



## DrmnOfMaui (Dec 24, 2009)

pjjoseph131 said:


> HI-
> Atlas is here! I will post a pic when I figure out how to do it- i am technically challenged....so, when we picked him up, we took him to potty outdoors, and he was NOT a happy camper! We walked him for about 20 min while he whined and shivered...so took him home, and upstairs to his longterm confinement area. He was ecstatic to be inside and began playing, and jumping etc. Caught him in the act of squatting and hustled him to the wee wee pads. Lots of praise for finishing the deed. He still wanted to play but it was past midnight, so placed him in his crate. He settled very, very well...no problem there. Was up at 230 and 430 with mixed results. At 230 he wanted to play as soon as he woke, but I took him to the wee wee pads. He did not want anything to do with them! Caught him about to squat, hustled him to the pads. Lots of praise for finishing strong! At 430 I decided to try outside again, and he did not like it. He sniffed around a bit, and whined, and kept trying to jump into my arms. I came in when he began to shiver. He squatted several times, not sure if he peed. From what I have seen here he MIGHT pee a tablespoon! Came in...warmed him up, he wanted to play, but I popped him in his crate. He complained for maybe half a minute, but then settled...I really want him to relieve himself outside, but even with a spot shovelled clean for him, he is not liking outside one bit...any suggestions? I am getting ready for the 630 run!


We have a similar issue! And I even live in San Diego, but it was 37 outside last night. We brought home two maltese brothers last Sunday. One has no problem going outside when he needs to go (if we get him there at the right time!). The boys had never really been outside while they were at the breeder, she used the pee pads. So we started right in outside. Works well for one, but the other only will do well during the day while the ground is warmer. When it gets dark he starts getting cold and just shivers and will not go near the potty place. We had a great day yesterday, but he would not go last night or this morning and we ended up having accidents. I went and bought pee pads (which I swore I would not do....) and will try to have him go there at night. It has been an exhausting day! Success is about 1/2 and 1/2.... they will get it... right?? I know it has only been 3 days! We will get there!


----------



## VanessaRich (Dec 7, 2009)

I also have a similar issue. We have a Snorkie (Schnauzer Yorki) and live in Minnesota and going outside to potty is very difficult. It has been very cold and not to mention very very very snowy. And where I live it is also very very windy. Every time we are outside Baxter just whines, jumps up to me, or sits on my feet. I've decided to train him on the pads but we are still having a hard time with that as well!


----------



## pjjoseph131 (Dec 4, 2009)

Hi Vanessa, and drmnofmaui! We are in similar boats. I think they will get it. We just have to work on it. I have to tell you, this is very similar to bringing home an infant. Likewise, we just need patience and to be strong. I have heard that pee pee pads transitioning to outside confuses the pup, but Atlas seems to be doing well with it. The warmer weather is helping definitely. When we got ATlas, I don't think he had ever been outside, and he was so busy being scared, he had no idea what outside was for. We had to do short walks in the driveway with treats to show him that outside was ok, all the while training on pee pads in the house. When he went out without panicking, then we introduced him to potty outside. RIght now he is batting about 60 percent between outside and Potty Patch...but no accidents yet today (ok, ok, i know the day is still young!) Now that he knows what outside is for, he will shiver but still at least pee....then plaster himself to the door. I keep him out if I think it's time for him to poop, though....Good luck, guys! keep me posted!-pj


----------



## DrmnOfMaui (Dec 24, 2009)

Every day seems to be a bit better PJ! I empathize with both of you. My guys seem like things would have gone a lot smoother if it was summer, but we are doing really well during the day. We have one of those Pup Heads that has been a lifesaver. The dogs were originally trained to the pee pad by the breeder and one of them seems to think that anything soft and on the floor is for him to pee on! So we are down to the bare tile. Amazing what a difference a week has made! I can only image how much better another week, or even two weeks will be. One thing I have fully realized though, is that I'm now waaaay to old for an infant! Never thought I'd say that, but I'm done with real babies. These I can handle!


----------



## BoomerPup (Dec 29, 2009)

Don't fear. I just got a new puppy and thought the same thing (only 32 degree weather though). However, I found that my new pup quickly figured out to do his business, and then quickly make it to the back door. I always give him time to make sure he got it 'all out', but he finally convinced me after having no more accidents. I think the cold weather served as a good motivator and positive reinforcement for him to get it all out, in a timely manner, then go to the back door when done... Just my observations though.


----------



## DrmnOfMaui (Dec 24, 2009)

BoomerPup said:


> Don't fear. I just got a new puppy and thought the same thing (only 32 degree weather though). However, I found that my new pup quickly figured out to do his business, and then quickly make it to the back door. I always give him time to make sure he got it 'all out', but he finally convinced me after having no more accidents. I think the cold weather served as a good motivator and positive reinforcement for him to get it all out, in a timely manner, then go to the back door when done... Just my observations though.


Yeah!!! It's so good to hear a positive potty story! We are still working, things are better every day. I almost see that light at the end of the tunnel! It's maybe a small glimmer right now, but I think that someday the day might actually come!!


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Feb 3, 2009)

I live in Northern WI... and this time of year 23*F is WARM. ;-)

I am not a fan of potty pads. IMO... it just encourages a dog to go indoors. I think you either box train your dog (potty pad in a litterbox) or you train him/her to go outside.

I would definitely recommend not leaving puppy with potty pads unsupervised. That material in the pads swells up, and if he eats the pad it could cause an intestinal blockage.


----------

